# arp und wenn man es mal braucht [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

hat von Euch schon mal jemand manuell erfolgreich einen Eintrag aus der arp Tabelle gelöscht?

Ich hab hier das Problem, dass mein Rechner zweimal den gleichen Namen mit unterschiedlichen IPs verknüpft hat und ich kann sie manuell nicht löschen.

also Beispiel: (Mac Adressen hier maskiert)

```
arp -a

fritz.box (192.168.33.1) auf 00:1f:eb:--:--:-- [ether] auf enp0s10

raspi.fritz.box (192.168.33.36) auf b8:27:eb:--:--:-- [ether] auf enp0s10

raspi.fritz.box (192.168.33.43) auf <unvollständig> auf enp0s10

```

```
arp -i enp0s10 -d raspi.fritz.box -v

arp: SIOCDARP(dontpub)

```

Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht, aber so langsam glaube ich dass das kommando arp nicht wirklich eine Funktion hat außer die arp Tabelle anzuzeigen.

Die Ursache ist, dass ich zwei raspis hab mit zwei mac adressen logischerweise, welche wenn ich anschließe mit gleichem OS Image (gleiche SD Card), von der FritzBox per DHCP ne IP bekommen.

Leider will er immer den falschen ansprechen und der antwortet nicht  :Sad: 

```
 ping raspi

PING raspi (192.168.33.43) 56(84) bytes of data.

```

Irgend ne Idee?

----------

## firefly

arp -d war schon richtig (laut meinem Verständnis der manpage)

 *man arp wrote:*   

>  arp -d address will delete a ARP table entry. Root or netadmin priveledge is required to do this. The entry is  found  by  IP
> 
>        address. If a hostname is given, it will be resolved before looking up the entry in the ARP table.

 

versuch doch einfach die "falsche" ip addresse anzugeben statt dem hostname.

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen den beiden raspies unterschiedliche hostnames zu verpassen um das problem zu vermeiden.

----------

## tazinblack

```
arp -i enp0s10 -d 192.168.33.43

arp -a

raspi.fritz.box (192.168.33.43) auf <unvollständig> auf enp0s10

```

Geht leider nicht und wie gesagt, hab ich jedesmal die gleiche SD Card also quasi die gleich Festplatte verwendet und dhcp verwendet wohl den Hostnamen.

Also so bescheiden implementiert wie auf Linux hab ich arp noch nirgends gesehen.

----------

## tazinblack

ok, bin etwas weiter mit

```
arp -s 192.168.33.36 B8:27:EB:--:--:-- temp

arp -a

raspi.fritz.box (192.168.33.36) auf b8:27:eb:--:--:-- [ether] auf enp0s10
```

Also löschen geht nicht, nur überschreiben.

Leider hab ich nach dem ping versuch wieder die alte Situation:

```
ping raspi

<STRG-C>

arp -a

raspi.fritz.box (192.168.33.36) auf b8:27:eb:--:--:-- [ether] auf enp0s10

raspi.fritz.box (192.168.33.43) auf <unvollständig> auf enp0s10
```

Da haut mir wohl irgend ein DNS cache rein. fragt sich bloß ob der lokal oder auf der Fritzbox sitzt.

----------

## tazinblack

Interessant,

nach reboot der Fritzbox vergisst mein PC auch den falschen arp Eintrag.

Ist also wohl doch ne FritzBox Sache.

Hab ich wohl mein Linux unberechtigt beschuldigt.

Vielleicht sollte ich dem Raspi Image doch ne feste IP verpassen und dhcp an der Stelle vergessen.

----------

## firefly

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Interessant,
> 
> nach reboot der Fritzbox vergisst mein PC auch den falschen arp Eintrag.
> 
> Ist also wohl doch ne FritzBox Sache.
> ...

 

oder hostname anpassen  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Das ganze hat so gar nichts mit ARP zu tun.

Das ist ein reines DNS Problem, deine Namensauflösun gibt dir halt die falsche IP, die Auflösung runter von IP nach MAC scheint bei dir einwandfrei zu sein.

So, ja, korrigiere deine Hostnamen.

Bye

Py

----------

## tazinblack

Ihr habt ja Recht, werde ich tun

Danke!

----------

